# Proyecto de automatizacion de Ascensor



## lrg (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola.. soy nuevo en esta pagina asi que de antemano les doy las gracias.

ahora aqui esta mi problema.
soy estudiante de ingenieria en Mecatronica
se me a pedido que aga un Elevador de 3 pisos.
yo pensaba usar un PLC. marca allen Bradly. el micrologix 1000

a este le quiero conectar unos 3 sensores. en lugar de boton . uno para cada piso. estos sensores cuentan con un diodo emisor de luz infrarojo, y una fotoresistencia. estos mi priblema es que no se exactamente como conectarlos :/ el Led infrarojo funciona con 1.3 Vcc
y la fotoresistencia con 7Vcc. creo..

mi otro problema es que el motor que mueve al elevador funciona a 12Vcc pero no logro acerlo funcionar porque el motor lo saque de una ventana de un auto. y kreo que no funciona porque consume mucho amperaje. no tengo idea que cuanto amperaje consuma e buscado en la web por el amperaje de las pilas de los autos pero no encuentro nada util. si alguien me pudiera ayudar diciendome como construir algun circuito de potencia para poder hacer funcionar el motor. 

Gracias de Antemano 









Diodo emisor de luz (LED) infrarrojo, color azul transparente, de 5 mm de diámetro, longitud de onda de 940 nm, 1,3 V típicos en polarización directa, 1,7 V máximos, 20 mW y ángulo de 12° para transmisión a mayor distancia.

Fototransistor de silicón de 5 mm de diámetro, con filtro de luz de día, 7 V de colector a emisor y 5 microsegundos de tiempo de recuperación. 

la idea con estos es colocarlos uno enfrente del otro para que asi cuando le atraviese algun objeto se interrumpa la señal y alla un cambio de estado para activar una entrada del PLC
mi idea es usar estos sensores en lugar de utilzar los Botones para kada piso.


----------



## elprofetellez (Dic 5, 2011)

busca en la seccion de Proyectos del foro. un allan bradley? Se me hace excesivo si lo que vas a hacer es miniatura, o que alcance tiene tu proyecto?, podrias usar un pic para el control.
Por cierto, la cosa no es tan sencilla como detectar-parar el motor, debes partir de un buen algoritmo de control, describe tu algoritmo y te podriamos dar ideas para llevarlo a buen fin.


----------



## lrg (Dic 5, 2011)

tenia pensado utilizar el Allen Bradley por que estoy mucho mas familiarizado con el lenguaje de programacion del PLC que con el Lenguaje ensamblador del Pic. de hecho ya tengo echo un programa funcional para el elevador con el PLC. solamente me falta alguna clase de circuito de potencia para poder activar el motor. que bien no se cuanto amperaje consuma :S 
un ingeniero me a dicho que con un transistor lo puedo acer funcionar pero si me seria de mucha ayuda algun circuito de potencia por si las dudas 

Muchas gracias por responder Profe.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2011)

lrg dijo:


> Hola.. soy nuevo en esta pagina asi que de antemano les doy las gracias.
> 
> ahora aqui esta mi problema.
> soy estudiante de ingenieria en Mecatronica
> ...



En lugar de inventar la pólvora porque no lo haces con los elementos que vos conoces, ya que decir que conoces la programación del plc, utilza sensores de proximidad, microfinales de carrera, eso esta a tu alcance, es evidente que la electrónica no es lo tuyo. 

No te compliques la vida, si bien para quien conoce de electrónica eso que planteas es ultra básico, para vos es como chino básico, entonces no te conviene complicarte, hacelo con los elementos corrientes que se utilzan en automación industrial que de llapa son similares a los utilzados en la realidad


----------

